# Problema con llave CD4066, funciona mal por sensibilidad.



## Bater (Feb 12, 2011)

Hola que tal, queria saber si alguien tiene alguna idea para solucionarme un problema con una llave bilateral CD 4066, resulta que arme una llave conmutadora con este integrado y funciona mal porque los CONTROL son muy sensibles y la placa de pertinax en donde lo monte no tiene la suficiente resistencia como para aislar del Vcc + que va al Crtl ( mas de 5MΩ por mm2), desde ya gracias, si alguien no entendio muy bien que me pregunte y le explicare mas detalladamete con gusto.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 12, 2011)

La pata de control es lógica, trabaja entre Vdd y Vss. No deberías tener problemas con esto.
Si subís el esquema quizás se podría analizar porqué está pasando esto.


----------



## Bater (Feb 12, 2011)

bueno aca esta el esquema, no es asi como hice el pcb, pero es como lo conecte y me funciona mal, es para un bypass para el bajo, en ves de usar un dpdt lo quiero hacer asi, yo creo que por algun lado lei que se ponia de un Ctrl a masa una resistencia por ej de 100k para bajarle la sensivilidad,, lo que esta en azul es una llave conmutadora.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 12, 2011)

El problema está en que cuando conmutás, las entradas de control quedan "al aire". La que está conectada queda efectivamente a Vcc, pero la/s otras quedan libres. Eso no es por falta de aislación del impreso si no por el diseño. Tenés que poner al menos una resistencia de 10 kOhms entre la/s entradas y Vdd (en tu caso, tierra).


----------



## Bater (Feb 12, 2011)

ahhhhhhh con razon, cuando nombras las entradas, te referis a IN/OUT de cada llave? o a los Ctrl?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 12, 2011)

Las *entradas de control* (Ctrl).


----------



## Bater (Feb 12, 2011)

AHHH, disculpa, no sabes como te agradesco tu atencion y mas tu ayuda, ahora pruebo con lo que me dijiste~


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 12, 2011)

De nada, y como moraleja, nunca dejes "al aire" entradas/pines/patillas/patitas/etc. de control


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 12, 2011)

porque no usan el cd4053 ?que tiene de especial el cd4066 ?


----------



## Bater (Feb 12, 2011)

me andubo de 10, gracias y  a aprender esa moraleja ! jaja.
salu2


----------



## Bater (Feb 12, 2011)

porque no conosco su uso, simplemente.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.geofex.com/article_folders/cd4053/cd4053.htm


----------



## Bater (Feb 12, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> http://www.geofex.com/article_folders/cd4053/cd4053.htm



ahhh mira que bueno no lo conocia, se me hace que tiene un par de componentes externos mas que el que arme yo, pero bueno, espero tener buenos resultados con lo que hice yo, sino voy a recurrir a este esquema, muchas gracias por tu aporte ,


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 12, 2011)

basicamente son iguales,es decir no necesariamente lleva tantos componentes




nomas me gusta mas el cd4053 ,nunca me dio problemas,eso si siempre es necesario la r que dijo  black


----------



## Bater (Feb 13, 2011)

hola nuevamente, se me acaba de presentar un nuevo problema con esta llave electronica CD4066, que es que cuando conmuto con la llave SPDT los ctrl, me hace un "plack" por asi decir, muy molesto, alguien me podria decir porfavor si esto tiene alguna solucion?,, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 13, 2011)

Es muy probable que haya distinto nivel de DC entre las cosas que conmutás. O adecuás los niveles de DC, o los desacoplás con condensadores (es lo que me parece en primera instancia claro).


----------



## Bater (Feb 13, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Es muy probable que haya distinto nivel de DC entre las cosas que conmutás. O adecuás los niveles de DC, o los desacoplás con condensadores (es lo que me parece en primera instancia claro).



bueno voy a probar de desacoplar con capacitores aver si soluciono el problema, nuevamente gracias.


----------



## chacarock (Oct 15, 2013)

yo utilizo algo parecido





el unico problema que tengo es ese plac que hace cuando lo activas, la verdad no he notado si como tonos o ganancia, alguien podria asegurarme de estos mitos o como puedo verificarlo?

en el ultimo pedal que hice , un preamp de tres ganancias, 0 +10 y -10 db he tenido un problema, de recorte de señal cuando lo utilizo a niveles altos de volumen, sobre todo en +10db, podra ser por alguno de los integrados?, sin embargo no lo he tenido en pedales como mxr distortion plus, o  blues breaaker, que opinan, sigo utilizando este circuito o me recomiendan que lo reemplace por algun sistema mecanico,, y con respecto al plop alguien logro eliminarlo? saludos


----------

